# Need information on the institution concerning the family and worship



## Mayflower (Mar 15, 2009)

I want to do a study on family worship. 
I know that the puritans wrote books on the issue of family worship, like William Gouge, Thomas Manton and others.

But what i need esspecially is on:

- The institute on the family
- The origin on family worship
- The beginning and development of family worship in the scriptures.

Does anyone knows some books or links


----------



## Tim (Mar 16, 2009)

Good topic.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 16, 2009)

One of the best little works I have seen on family worship is a reprint of a Matthew Henry Sermon, _A Church in the House, A Sermon Concerning Family-Religion_. It is available through Vision Forum. Frankly, I think ever father should have a copy.






A Church in the House


----------



## JOwen (Mar 16, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> I want to do a study on family worship.
> I know that the puritans wrote books on the issue of family worship, like William Gouge, Thomas Manton and others.
> 
> But what i need esspecially is on:
> ...




This book is a must on this topic. It has in it "A Church in the House", and many other good sermons.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 16, 2009)

That is a BIG book!


----------



## acsmith (Mar 16, 2009)

Family Worship, By Donald S. Whitney 

This is a good one.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 16, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> That is a BIG book!


----------

